# Oil Like Stuff On Surface



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

i have this weird stuff that started floating on my water surface it looks like some type of dust particles and it's all over the surface i cannot get rid of it i tried a water change but it don't work is there anything that can remove this from the surface? it looks like pollen on top of water in my tank i have no idea how this could have got in my tank


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Probably just need more surface agitation... point a powerhead or filter outlet a bit more towards the surface, should disappear in a few hours.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

No this stuff wont go away I got plenty on surface movement this looks like some kind of dust particules is there any chemical that would. Remove like stuff off the surface


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Joe, it is usually caused by the foods you are feeding and lack of surface agitation.

Do not use any chemicals to remove anything in your tank. If you are super concerned i would take an old clean T-shirt and skim the waters surface with it to try and remove the particles manually.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

you could get one of those surface skimmers


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

ksls said:


> I agree with Joe, it is usually caused by the foods you are feeding and lack of surface agitation.
> 
> Do not use any chemicals to remove anything in your tank. If you are super concerned i would take an old clean T-shirt and skim the waters surface with it to try and remove the particles manually.


cool great Idea this is not food I thought it might be something white that's on the top of my intakes this white cust that's breaking of info the tank its been there for 3days now my water is crystal but this stuff floats all over the surface.ill try the the tshirt thing thanks


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

scotth42 said:


> I agree with Joe, it is usually caused by the foods you are feeding and lack of surface agitation.
> 
> Do not use any chemicals to remove anything in your tank. If you are super concerned i would take an old clean T-shirt and skim the waters surface with it to try and remove the particles manually.


cool great Idea this is not food I thought it might be something white that's on the top of my intakes this white cust that's breaking of info the tank its been there for 3days now my water is crystal but this stuff floats all over the surface.ill try the the tshirt thing thanks
[/quote]

Safer solution. Same idea, but use paper towel does the job without the possibilty of introducing detergents. You might have to skim a couple times though.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

or you could use your gravel vac tube....ie: python, and create a type of waterfall into the tube by only putting it 1/2" under the surface. This way all the crap from the surface including the oil slick type stuff and the particles go down the tube.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

lol i have the same thing im sure its something from the tap water i have it in three tanks i skim it off and its back the next day one tank even had the retun line off the pump about 4 inches above the water line so its not water movement i use to think it was ferts for my plants but then i set up my water dragon and its has the same oil film


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I used to get a real nasty film after feeding catfish.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You need more surface aggitation, you can skim the surface but it will keep coming back


----------



## gavinol (Aug 18, 2010)

Papers and surfaces for oil pastels can include anything at all. Some artists use them on grocery bags with dramatic effect.


----------

